# Lifetime kWh and Wh/m



## Mehul (Jun 9, 2018)

Since Telsa replaced my computer, the kWh and Wh/m on the trip odometers were both reset. Is there a place that Tesla has a record of my lifetime kWh and Wh/m usage?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Mehul said:


> Since Telsa replaced my computer, the kWh and Wh/m on the trip odometers were both reset. Is there a place that Tesla has a record of my lifetime kWh and Wh/m usage?


That's an interesting question. Surely they have it...whether you can pry it out of them is another story. Worth asking at your next SC visit.


----------



## Darelldd (Apr 7, 2016)

This is been one of my oldest requests. It would be awesome to have lifetime energy data on the lifetime miles card!

Like you, I had one trip meter that I had planned to never reset. But I also had my CPU replaced, so it was all reset for me. :-(

That data must exist. There’s just no place that shows it. Plenty of room on that odometer card!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'd like the trip odometers to include "energy used".

When I'm comparing several different routes home, I care most about time and energy. I don't care about distance, and I don't care about average power. Sure, I could multiply power by distance to get energy used, but that's an extra step that the car can perform for me.


----------



## Darelldd (Apr 7, 2016)

garsh said:


> I'd like the trip odometers to include "energy used".


 That would be fabulous. And if we had the lifetime consumption on the odometer card, that would free up both trip meters to use as intended!


----------

